# What do you think?



## playallday (Oct 24, 2008)

What do you think of my new ava (also does it fit the rules)?


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 24, 2008)

Nope. Doesn't fit the rules.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The maximum combined file size for all graphics in a member's avatar and signature is: 80Kb



This is 97KB.  Also, it's quite tall.


----------



## playallday (Oct 24, 2008)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> Nope. Doesn't fit the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So can you make it fix the rules?  Thanks.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 24, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> So can you make it fix the rules?  Thanks.








You wouldn't happen to have the full picture would you?  It looks rather abstract now because everything got cut off


----------



## playallday (Oct 24, 2008)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it does look bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  Does this fit the rules?


----------



## megabug7 (Oct 24, 2008)

deleted by poster


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 24, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> BiscuitBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is about 30KB so it fits


----------



## playallday (Oct 24, 2008)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I edited again... look at my post.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 24, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Sorry I edited again... look at my post.


It's about the same filesize, should be cool


----------



## playallday (Oct 24, 2008)

kk.

So what do you think?  Yay or nay?


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 24, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> kk.
> 
> So what do you think?  Yay or nay?


It's kinda stretched in your avatar spot.  You should probably set it to 100px × 120px in your avatar settings screen.

Also, had I not seen the first copy, I wouldn't know what it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But, since I saw the whole pic, it's someone's face (who was holding a bow).  But it's a nice abstract image now


----------



## playallday (Oct 24, 2008)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd.

Well is it a good abstract image now?


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 24, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> BiscuitBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a good abstract to me


----------

